# Spirit Halloween... Two Left Feet Problem



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

I purchased the "Little Zombie Girl" prop. and when I received it, hmm... I get two left feet. That sucks! What's interesting is the prop was placed loose in the box. No retail package, which is not a problem, but... Clearly this item was packed by their own shipping department, and not the manufacturer. I called the customer service number and no one answers. Yes I called during their business hours. This is very annoying.
Two thumbs down (a left and right thumb)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

davensj said:


> I purchased the "Little Zombie Girl" prop. and when I received it, hmm... I get two left feet. That sucks! What's interesting is the prop was placed loose in the box. No retail package, which is not a problem, but... Clearly this item was packed by their own shipping department, and not the manufacturer. I called the customer service number and no one answers. Yes I called during their business hours. This is very annoying.
> Two thumbs down (a left and right thumb)


You may have to wait until they open up in your area to see about getting any help. Although they will probably tell you that you need to call the company since it sounds like you purchased it online.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Troll Wizard, thanks, I will try their number. I appreciate the help


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you got last years returns, damage or left overs. If you paid full retail you should expect what you purchased. Don't wait, be proactive. If you are not satisfied, contact your CC company and file a claim.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Frightners E! I sent them email, too. I'll try Spencers tomorrow. If no resolution, your suggestion for a CC claim is an excellent idea


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it adds character to the prop!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I wonder if calling the parent company Spencer Gifts would help. It wouldn't surprise me that "Spirit Halloween" has no real customer service. They are more of a merchandising off shoot of Spencer's. I doubt the seasonal stores will help. If there is a spencer gifts store near you you could pop in and ask the manager for a good contact.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This seems to be a common problem. We saw some prop hands hanging on a rack recently (I think at Michael's) and they were all the same handedness.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> I wonder if calling the parent company Spencer Gifts would help. It wouldn't surprise me that "Spirit Halloween" has no real customer service. They are more of a merchandising off shoot of Spencer's. I doubt the seasonal stores will help. If there is a spencer gifts store near you you could pop in and ask the manager for a good contact.


Thanks Lunatic, I was going to suggest that as well, but for some reason, I couldn't remember the corporate company that runs Spirit. But it is Spencer's, that is correct. And I agree that is who he should contact to get any kind of responce.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

as odd as it is, at least you know it won't dance away


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

MapThePlanet said:


> as odd as it is, at least you know it won't dance away


LOL that's funny and very true!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Anytime I've had an issue with a prop, Spirit was accomodating for me. I did order something on line and returned it to a physical store along with the receipt. If I recall correctly, around here they'll be opening the second week of September. Additionally, their company's customer service was great! 

davensj - I know it's an inconvenience, but I'm sure they'll want to get things right for you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^^
Good to know CC!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi CopChick, I have always received great service in their retails stores. The only issue I have ever had with Sprit Halloween is twice online. I hope to get the resolved soon.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear of these issues Michelle. There is a contact form at the bottom of the page here: http://www.spirithalloween.com/customer-service/ where my team can be contacted at any time. If your friend will send a message with details my team will be happy to address it with them. Thanks. Link from jack at spirit ... Hope that helps


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Magic13, thank you for helping out :-D
I tried using their online contact form again tonight, but for some reason it's not going thru. It could be an issue with their system right now. I'll try again tomorrow. 
Again, thank you


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have made several props using the Micheals feet / hands and they are both right hands or right feet... I used them anyways, and if the hands and feet are not the centerpiece of the prop, it will go unnoticed, from my experience. But barring that it is still horrid that you paid full price and got jacked up pieces...


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thank you Logan and Darren!*

Yay, I contacted Darren from Spirit Halloween today. He completely resolved the issue. Thank you Darren and thank you Logan for the help!!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Also thank you to everyone with their suggestions!


----------

